# UKAPS @ The Green Machine '08 - Photo Journal



## George Farmer (8 Apr 2008)

Saturday 5th April 2008 saw the most successful UKAPS meet yet, hosted by The Green Machine.

A wholehearted thanks to all involved - Jim and Mark for the warm reception and wonderful hospitality throughout the day, Andy and Elaine for their inspirational talk and biotope aquascape display.  Thanks also to all UKAPS members who made to trip and helped to make the day the success it was.

I am sure all participants will agree it was very significant day for UKAPS, The Green Machine and most importantly, the planted tank and aquascaping hobby.  A true â€œwin winâ€ scenerio.

Here are a few photo journal-style highlights of the event, including the small gathering at Graemeâ€™s lovely house at the end of the day.  I hope it gives you an idea of how well the day went.

*Starting with Andy Mackâ€™s lectures and aquascaping displayâ€¦*


Andy gives a comprehensive talk on a host of subjects including sustainability with reference to the collecting of hardscape materials, geology (strata etc.), composition, plant selection, rock positioning, gravel choices, water purity (RO vs. tap, dangers of fluoride etc.)





Graeme, Daniel and Andy




*The step-by-step biotope aquascape created by Andy with assistance from his lovely wife, Elaine.*

1.  Gravel already installed.  Base layer of Tropica stuff topped with Unipac Zambezi and Andyâ€™s collected gravels




2.  Initial stones arranged




3.  Almost complete stone layout




4.  Filling slowly with water




5.  After water filling.  Note the excellent layout of the gravels and stones...




6.  Some of the high quality Tropica plants used for the display - Cryptocoryne balansae, C. parva, C. wendtii 'Green' and 'Brown', Microsorium pteropus




7.  Andy planting with tweezers after me convincing him they were less messy to use than fingers!  He later switched to UKAPS long angled tweezers




8. Fully planted with Redmoor wood added.  Water still cloudy unfortunately




9.  Full tank shot - very impressive for an 'instant' aquascape






*Now for some in-shop photos...*

Small selection of the Redwood available and some of the immaculate fish sale tanks




My favourite - an 8 foot Iwagumi




Iwagumi from behind - my prefered perspective...




Jungle Massive!!




The 10 footer that nearly ended Jim's marriage when it turned up at his home!!




One of a few off-the-shelf displays




A 35 litre Arc Tank set up by Graeme




Dan and Graeme enjoying themselves...




Most of the UKAPS members that made the visit.  Apologies to those I missed.



Back row, left to right - 

Garuf, John (John Starkey), Daniel (Daniel19831123), Clark (Superman), Lisa (Lisa_Perry75), Sam (Themulous), Mark (Arana), Steve (DevUK), Chrissi (Ulster Exile)

Front row, UKAPS Founders -

Graeme Edwards, me, Dan Crawford


*And finally a few shots from the end of the evening, taken in Graeme's home*

Folk chatting around Graeme's main tank




John admiring Graeme's 8 litre nano




Lisa multitasking - photographing whilst eating pizza




And as if some of us hadn't drank enough during the day...





Cheers!


----------



## nickyc (8 Apr 2008)

Looks like you all had a great time!  Hope I'll be able to make the next one


----------



## Garuf (8 Apr 2008)

I enjoyed the fact I'm Garuf, not Gareth (Garuf).  
Brilliant pictures, George, wish I'd got to see Graeme's tanks though!


----------



## Superman (8 Apr 2008)

Great photos, plus it helps me remember who's who.

Kudos to Lisa for pizza eating and taking photos simultaneously.


----------



## ulster exile (8 Apr 2008)

Great pictures George, thanks  

Echoing Gareth's comments, I'm sorry I didn't get to see any of Graeme's tanks in the flesh!


----------



## John Starkey (8 Apr 2008)

Hi George, very nice photo journal mate,looking forward to the next one, regards john.   8)


----------



## Steve Smith (8 Apr 2008)

Great pics and write up George   Wish I'd made it back to Graeme's too.  I'm sure more booze was drunk


----------



## TDI-line (9 Apr 2008)

Great journal George.

Looks like i missed a fantastic time, well maybe next time.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (9 Apr 2008)

You git George!!! You soo deserve a beating for that    Just goes to show how women can multitask?


----------



## Martin (9 Apr 2008)

Great journal George.I managed to remain elusive by turning up late and missing the group photo  ,maybe you'll catch me next time.


----------



## Themuleous (9 Apr 2008)

Nice photos 

That camera of yours really does take some quality pics hey?  Even the pic of the aftermath at Graeme's looks good! 

Sam


----------



## George Farmer (9 Apr 2008)

Glad everyone likes the photos.  I spent about 2 hours on this thread last night when I should have been working...  8) 

Sorry, Lisa!  Couldn't resist posting that one.  Do you have any shots from inside the actual tank?  (Lisa's camera is waterproof much to our amazement when she dipped it in the tank and began snapping away).

Sam - You can get the same results with an entry level DSLR, maybe even better.  Getting a nice camera is the easy bit...


----------



## Arana (9 Apr 2008)

Nice work George, excellent shots


----------



## gribz (9 Apr 2008)

Excellent scapes, wish I had got my blahblahblahblah in gear to go!  Makes me feel totally inadequate when you see scapes like that done so quickly, i've got a lot to learn..


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (9 Apr 2008)

Thats fine George but I may have to keep my promise on the beating thing    us redheads get fiesty like that   

Yeah I'll put the pics up soon. Got another major hand in due in day after tomorrow though and not started so uh, gtg!


----------



## zig (9 Apr 2008)

What a great looking bunch of people!!!   

Thanks for posting the photos George 8)


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (31 Aug 2010)

What happened to the pics?


----------

